# Raleigh Loxley, minus wheels, saddle and rear derailleur - Dewsbury, West Yorkshire



## DCLane (5 Jan 2020)

I've needed a spare pair of wheels for the Raleigh Pioneer and yesterday I picked up this Raleigh Loxley: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-men-bike-for-spares-not-working-/223820211432

The rear mech (a Shimano TX35) was snapped, it's got a slightly bent hanger and needs a new chain, gear cable, saddle and wheels as well. I've removed the broken rear mech and chain to see if the rest worked. Most of the marks were simply dirt so it's in OK condition but does need the new parts fitting and derailleur adjustments. 700c wheels, 130mm rear spacing.

Free to anyone who'd like to collect. Otherwise it's off to the local bike recycling centre.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jan 2020)

No interest so has now gone ...

Given that working ones are worth about £20 I'm not surprised tbh.


----------

